# Hand weights



## Mark T (Mar 16, 2011)

In my Wii Fitness Trainer program one of the exercises my instructor likes throwing at me is various moves that look like they were intended for use with hand weights.

I'm thinking that I look a it silly doing a bicep pump with empyt hands and my arm's/chest are a little bit lacking in muscle tone.  I'm sure that I don't burn half as many calories as the program tells me I do also.

Could anyone recommend some decent hand weights, preferably not too large.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Mark,

Really sorry I missed this.
I use some little weights I got really cheap from Tesco - I think they are about 1kg each, but does make you concentrate on the exercise a bit more!
I think Argos do cheap ones too.
Start with something small and work up.
My fitness coach on wii asks what equipment you have and I chose step and weights?
Does the trainer program do the same somewhere I wonder?


----------



## Mark T (Mar 18, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> ...Does the trainer program do the same somewhere I wonder?


Thanks Lucy, although I think it's the same program I just miss-named it.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am sure when I set up my personal profile it asked me what equipment I had.
I haven't had mine on for a while so will check it out for you. I seem to remember a picture coming up on the bottom bar telling you to get your equipment ready as that exercise comes up.
Good luck with the wii.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 18, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I'm thinking that I look a it silly doing a bicep pump with empyt hands



take a video of yourself, and post it here so we can decide...


----------

